# Cuddling Bi-Color Angel Fish



## Michael (Jul 17, 2006)

Is it possible that my bi-color angel fish likes to cuddle? He keeps rubbing up against other fish in the tank. He will go up to them and nuzzle. Sometimes he will start swimming completely horizontal (flat like was laying down) and hover under other fish almost as if he wants them to ride him... I didn't think fish did this type of thing and I am very concerned. If it's not indicative of a problem, though, and it's just his personality then I think it's incredibly cute!


----------

